# Groomer in San Diego area



## LucyBluz (Jul 7, 2011)

Can anyone recommend a good groomer in San Diego area that knows how to groom a golden retriever???
Thank you


----------



## dmichelson_ma (Sep 19, 2016)

Hi,
Did you end up finding a good groomer for your golden? We just recently moved to SD from the East coast and tried out a grooming place that had great web reviews but unfortunately they didn't do a good job. Thanks!


----------

